# Atheros AR5B97 Wireless drivers for FreeBSD 8.2



## levicc00123 (May 11, 2011)

I'm on a gateway NV55C laptop, are there drivers for the Atheros AR5B97 wireless card, either in bas or in ports? Google has been less than useful when looking for information and searching the FreeBSD HCL and these forums haven't turned anything up either. Thand you for your consideration and have a good day.


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2011)

That would be a 9287 chipset, which is not currently supported.  There's hope, though: PR kern/154007 and http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?AANLkTinyxYvTNYm3SQC8B84NqStJVLm=3bKMsO07dv2d.


----------



## adrian@ (May 30, 2011)

I've committed the AR9287 support to -HEAD. It'll be there for 9.0-RELEASE.

No, I don't have any plans to backport the code to 8-STABLE; but I know that the code compiles and works on -8. You can just checkout sys/dev/ath, sys/modules/ath, sys/modules/ath_pci, build ath/ath_pci modules and enjoy the updated support.


----------



## asdfg (Jul 22, 2013)

For recompiling ath on FreeBSD 9.1 I also had to checkout sys/net80211 and sys/contrib/dev/ath to make it work.


----------

